# I don't get mad often, but....



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I grab their poles and throw them. If they have wrist leases they fall. If not they are without poles. I call them swords or curb finders....


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

Skiers have this weird sense of entitlement all the time. I have been honestly starting to think that, in ski school, there's an actual lesson, from the teacher, of constantly whispering into the kids' ears "You're the shit, everyone else is shit." over and over and then they just get brainwashed. 

I also think that parents who self-teach their kids how to ski have this self-proclaimed title of "because I taught my kid how to ski, I am free to do whatever I want". Then, like how it always is, the kid grows up to be like that because they're the kid's influence.

My friend / coworker is a skier. He calls it "common stupidity." Whenever I bitch about about the things you have talked about, or my own problems with skiers (like they constantly hit the back of your snowboard in line, or they think unloading the lift is a race and try to beat you) to him, he gets it. He fucking hates it too, because it makes him also look bad even when he's not like them.

When I'm alone, I just :finger1: but in a verbal sense.


This one retard while I was at Steamboat, he's with his douchebag friend and he wanted to "stretch his legs", and so he puts his left leg out straight (so his ski is perpendicular to the ground), but right on this (what it looked like) 9-year-old girl's snowboard. RIGHT ON IT. When he did that, I looked at him and, annoyed, said "Who the fuck do you think you are? Get your shit ski off of her snowboard, asshole!"

"Oh, sorry" was his response. :facepalm3:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

There's this rule here that when loading, skiers are SUPPOSED to take their ski poles from their wrists and hold both in one hand. There are two lifts with a conveyor belt and gates that open when it's time for the next group to roll out. These skiers lean against the gates and stick their fucking poles straight out behind them like they are getting ready to be unleashed onto a downhill race course. In order to avoid getting jabbed, you have give them a TON of space...which is annoying. If you're not paying attention, you're getting JABBED. And getting off the lift, they stick their poles in the ground (once right in front of my board, causing my board to slam to a halt but my body kept going) when they are supposed to still be holding them and coasting down the ramp. When they try to push themselves up but their poles slip out of the snow and into your face/body. I was talking to someone today about how dangerous skis actually are...someone yard sales and their shit flies all over the place, taking out other people. People's legs getting twisted all up...haha I just got back from the slopes so I got a million stories of poles and skis getting in my way, almost jabbing me, or grinding over my board.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Argo said:


> I grab their poles and throw them. If they have wrist leases they fall. If not they are without poles. I call them swords or curb finders....


THIS IS AMAZING. I need to take you with me all the time hahaha.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

radiomuse210 said:


> THIS IS AMAZING. I need to take you with me all the time hahaha.


my wife usually prefers I ride with her.:happy:

when they are slinging them around at eye level walking around town I will slap them off their shoulders after I head butt them, makes them feel bad for "hitting me" and makes them drop their skis... win-win for me. She loves that too....:embarrased1::hairy:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Argo said:


> my wife usually prefers I ride with her.:happy:
> 
> when they are slinging them around at eye level walking around town I will slap them off their shoulders after I head butt them, makes them feel bad for "hitting me" and makes them drop their skis... win-win for me. She loves that too....:embarrased1::hairy:


 I can just imagine the twinkle in her eye when you throw some skiers poles in the woods. Believe me, if I wasn't a 4'11 105lb chick, I'd be doing a lot more tossing and a lot less bitching.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

From the title of this thread, I thought there was going to be a punch line along the lines of the Dos Equis commercials.

"I don't get mad often, but when I do, I throw skiers' poles into the woods.

Stay steezy my friends".
:hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> From the title of this thread, I thought there was going to be a punch line along the lines of the Dos Equis commercials.
> 
> "I don't get mad often, but when I do, I throw skiers' poles into the woods.
> 
> ...


You just made the punch line for it....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I was at Vail several years ago, and some of the skiers there were super rude in the lift line, not wanting to alternate. I had to literally put my arm out and grab the rope to cut this guy off when I saw he was going to cut in front of me.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I will "direct" people regularly in the lift lines.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Now that I read it back I see it. Not so much when I wrote it. 

I'm just happy to be out riding but this was really starting to get to me. Takes a lot to push me over the edge. Once tonight I even stepped on a guys poles while going from the que to the chair load damn near went down. If that would have happened the title probably would have been "dad ejected from resort for decking skier" Or maybe someone could have gotten me on their cell ripping the guy a new A-hole going off like an inconsiderate jerk like that guy that someone just posted in that ticket window line. I don't want to be that guy (Rob Lowe commercial reference)


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I like how one of the lifts at the slope I go has a bit of uphill which for noob skiers is a bit of work out to get up to and get to the lift. I just unstrap and skate up. The hate in their eyes!!!


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate when they stand in the lift line and constantly stab their poles into the ground. Like they are breaking ice or something. I'm just waiting for one to hit my board.......................


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

slyder said:


> I really started getting pissy with those damn poles. Then one dude is pushing so hard on the poles and the snows not that deep at the loading area, YEP slips out and jabs me  WTF not a word, no opps, no sorry, nothing :finger1:



The only reasonable response is to grab his poles, take them away and repeatedly stab him while shouting "You like that, you like that huh?" :hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> Believe me, if I wasn't a 4'11 105lb chick, I'd be doing a lot more tossing and a lot less bitching.


+1. 
I'm sure it's a big advantage to be a big guy at times!

But then... wonder how often stranger skiers stop and stretch a pole in your direction to pull you over a flat or fall head over heels to help you if you have a little problem if you're a big guy...?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

neni said:


> +1.
> I'm sure it's a big advantage to be a big guy at times!
> 
> But then... wonder how often stranger skiers stop and stretch a pole in your direction to pull you over a flat or fall head over heels to help you if you have a little problem if you're a big guy...?


The help that you're describing should be how it is at the mountain between everyone...but yeah pulling a big guy across a flat would give you a workout! :laugh: I've met some cool skiers...and I've helped many skiers gather their gear after they yard sale all over the slope. But the majority of my interactions with skiers are negative. Just the other day, I was next to get on the lift and I'm waiting for the gate to open so I can go - and this skier behind me keeps moving up, bumping her skis into the back and sides of my board. Like how much further up my ass do you want to go? I whip around and hold my hand out and tell her to STOP you're slamming into my board! How do you not notice that or give a shit? Sometimes I wish I had a pole...I would have swung that thing around when I turned to tell her to get the fuck off my shit.  I will add though...there was this kid skier behind me bumping and scraping the shit out of my board. I turned around and told him be careful, you're bumping into my board. When I turned back around, I heard his mom telling him to watch his skis and not to get on top of people and their gear, etc. I appreciated that. But I have so many little scratches on the tail of my board from this shit...sigh....


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> The help that you're describing should be how it is at the mountain between everyone...but yeah pulling a big guy across a flat would give you a workout! :laugh: I've met some cool skiers...and I've helped many skiers gather their gear after they yard sale all over the slope. But the majority of my interactions with skiers are negative. Just the other day, I was next to get on the lift and I'm waiting for the gate to open so I can go - and this skier behind me keeps moving up, bumping her skis into the back and sides of my board. Like how much further up my ass do you want to go? I whip around and hold my hand out and tell her to STOP you're slamming into my board! How do you not notice that or give a shit? Sometimes I wish I had a pole...I would have swung that thing around when I turned to tell her to get the fuck off my shit.  I will add though...there was this kid skier behind me bumping and scraping the shit out of my board. I turned around and told him be careful, you're bumping into my board. When I turned back around, I heard his mom telling him to watch his skis and not to get on top of people and their gear, etc. I appreciated that. But I have so many little scratches on the tail of my board from this shit...sigh....



Learn the fine art of the board slap
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/118337-lift-line-board-slappers-yes-you.html
:facepalm1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

larrytbull said:


> Learn the fine art of the board slap


Absolutely! But also here, the "big boys" have an advantage. When I board slap with the tiny sweet Savvy ga-dschinga-inga-inga-inga (whipping from the rocker), they hardly react... slapping the big Flag ka-tschang, everyone backs off. She makes a terrific noise


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I have never seen more stupid ass skiers swinging their crap around at eye level than at Vail last week. Is it like that all the time or just all the foreigners visiting lately? Can't stand that crap. 

We do tend to be pretty aggressive in the crowded lift lines and I do not care what the skiers say or think about it. It is typically the less experienced skiers or random douchebags that cause trouble in the lift lines. Most experienced skiers and riders are pretty good about keeping everything going smoothly without arguments. Hardly ever have problems on lifts that only service the most advanced terrain at resorts.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> +1.
> I'm sure it's a big advantage to be a big guy at times!
> 
> But then... wonder how often stranger skiers stop and stretch a pole in your direction to pull you over a flat or fall head over heels to help you if you have a little problem if you're a big guy...?


Never happens but I wouldn't take someone's ski pole for a drag either. Living in vail I get used to spotting flat areas and riding across them with the speed necessary to clear them. 

When you ride with us here, I slow down for a reason and I straight line for a reason..... I don't like flying off cliffs or monster rollers at full blast. I also don't like to skate on cat walks.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I also don't really care about lint line bumps to much either unless they are doing it blatantly or knocking into by body.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> "I don't get mad often, but when I do, I throw skiers' poles into the woods.
> 
> Stay steezy my friends".
> :hairy:


:laughat2:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> When you ride with us here, I slow down for a reason and I straight line for a reason.....


I'll remember that


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i've never had a problem with any skier to be honest. every one i've ever met was nice. never had an issue with being jabbed by a ski pole or anything like that. and people think new jersey is full of assholes.....it's not. it's just the traffic during rush hour sucks so bad it only seems like we're all assholes.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Argo said:


> I also don't really care about lint line bumps to much either unless they are doing it blatantly or knocking into by body.


A bump here or there, no big deal, shit happens, and Zeus knows I've accidentally bumped someone in front of me on a few occasions (though I do follow up with a sincere "sorry about that" if they look back). But I've also had a handful of people (both skiers and boarders) shuffle their shit back and forth hitting my board over and over and over. This prompts me to turn around and say "If your skis/board hit my board one more time, we are going to have a problem". To date, I have not had anyone hit my board again after that.

I don't think anyone does any of the things mentioned in this thread with malicious intent. I just think that our society in general has simply become so socially aloof that they don't recognize the obvious negative affects their actions have on those around them. When you bring it to their attention, I think the majority of people will feel like a dumbass and stop doing it immediately.


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

Try riding in South Korea. This place is insane. Last season I bought a brand new NS cobra (even paid full price) and first time at one of the resorts here, some douchenozzle repeatedly stabbed my board with his pole until I knocked his ass over. I need to take videos next time to show how chaotic riding here is..


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

already caught one pole tip on the cheek this year, getting situated on the chair the a-hole goes to tuck his poles under his leg and...yeah

now i put up a blocking forarm whenever i see skier doin dumb, unaware shit with their poles, once bitten twice shy


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> Learn the fine art of the board slap
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/118337-lift-line-board-slappers-yes-you.html
> :facepalm1:


Ah yes, I do know the board slap. I save that for when they don't back off after I tell em too. I've started to do a preemptive slap if I spot a herd of skiers coming up fast behind me. I didn't want to be too harsh with the kid either...kids can just be oblivious, I get that. Usually giving them my "teacher stink eye" with a firm tone is enough. It's sad I gotta do that for adults as well.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

volcom21d said:


> Try riding in South Korea. This place is insane. Last season I bought a brand new NS cobra (even paid full price) and first time at one of the resorts here, some douchenozzle repeatedly stabbed my board with his pole until I knocked his ass over. I need to take videos next time to show how chaotic riding here is..


Hahaha. I've been to a few countries in Asia, and I don't know anywhere in that continent that ISN'T crazy and chaotic.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

volcom21d said:


> Try riding in South Korea. This place is insane. Last season I bought a brand new NS cobra (even paid full price) and first time at one of the resorts here, some douchenozzle repeatedly stabbed my board with his pole until I knocked his ass over. I need to take videos next time to show how chaotic riding here is..


Careful with that shit dude, they know karate.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> I just think that our society in general has simply become so socially aloof that they don't recognize the obvious negative affects their actions have on those around them. When you bring it to their attention, I think the majority of people will feel like a dumbass and stop doing it immediately.


It's just like in parking lots, so many people just swing the door open and hit the car next to them, but they get out of the car like nothing happened, and close the door, walk to Walmart or whatever. I mean, they just damaged someone else's $30,000 car and they don't care. :dry: It's more prevelant with car owners that also don't give a shit about their car (all beat up, engine sounds like it will break the next quarter mile, disgusting interior) or anything in that matter.

I got a 1.6k paint job on my 1997 Pontiac Sunfire, and what happened the next day? Two goddamn dings on my car from retard students at my college. There weren't even smudge marks to show that they noticed they hit my car and were rubbing the spot to see if it'll go off.



volcom21d said:


> Try riding in South Korea. This place is insane. Last season I bought a brand new NS cobra (even paid full price) and first time at one of the resorts here, some douchenozzle repeatedly stabbed my board with his pole until I knocked his ass over. I need to take videos next time to show how chaotic riding here is..


Well Asians do everything like how they drive...crazy, idiotic, and think there are no consequences, especially when they're with friends...then they get obnoxious, extremely loud, and so...fucking...annoying. I know this because my mother is Asian and my sister is a mild version of the "with friends" category. :facepalm1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Homies911 said:


> Well Asians do everything like how they drive...crazy, idiotic, and think there are no consequences, especially when they're with friends...then they get obnoxious, extremely loud, and so...fucking...annoying. I know this because my mother is Asian and my sister is a mild version of the "with friends" category. :facepalm1:



well, they cant see very well.:happy:


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

Argo said:


> well, they cant see very well.:happy:


True, especially when they're driving. The worst are old Chinese female drivers holy shit.

Luckily, I'm half Korean, so my eyes are bigger than a squint  My mom actually has opened eyes compared to the rest of her family (her nickname was "Owl," actually)

I've been blessed to have a 100 FoV instead of 20 :embarrased1: :laugh:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Homies911 said:


> It's just like in parking lots, so many people just swing the door open and hit the car next to them, but they get out of the car like nothing happened, and close the door, walk to Walmart or whatever. I mean, they just damaged someone else's $30,000 car and they don't care. :dry: It's more prevelant with car owners that also don't give a shit about their car (all beat up, engine sounds like it will break the next quarter mile, disgusting interior) or anything in that matter.
> 
> ...


I keep a valve stem puller with my off-road recovery gear in my truck. I also have a notepad and paper. I also always park at the end of the aisle at work so only one car parks next to me, and no one parks in front of me because it's a lined off triangle instead of a space. One day I came out of the office to find a piece of shit car parked in the lined off triangle with it's front bumper smashed into mine. So not only did they park illegally, but they smashed their front bumper into my front bumper causing damage, and then got out of their car and left it there.

Let's just say that vehicle may have been missing a few valve stems with a note explaining they'd likely need a mechanic to fill their tires back up.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

When I get hit with a pole, I like to "clear the snow off my board" by kicking my toe edge hard against the ground, on top of the backs of their skis. I used to ski, my brother still does, and neither one of us has ever used poles. The only reason I see for them is cross country, and knocking down flags on a race course. Otherwise, if you can't skate on skis, get off the mountain.

I'm also the asshole driving the 30 year old POS(that gets 50mpg) but I also respect everyones cars. I'm a mechanic, so I'll never have a car payment and can make a $300 car last 10 years spending less than $1k on maintenance.



> got a 1.6k paint job on my 1997 Pontiac Sunfire


LoL wut? Why? The paint is now worth more than the car, and the car is still worth shit.


----------

